# Can my iSight be hacked?



## Mario8672 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bJwfv2ZyfM&feature=related

Can my iSight really be hacked? Or is Mac OS X protected against this?
And is the only time it's sending video when the light is green?


Thanks


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 2, 2008)

Mario8672 said:


> ...
> Can my iSight really be hacked? Or is Mac OS X protected against this?
> And is the only time it's sending video when the light is green?
> ...


This is not hacking. People are controlling webcams on the Web over the web. As for the iSight, it can't be tilted and panned. No user of the Internet can add that functionality. And, yes, if the green light means that your webcam in on, then when it is on its light will glow green.


----------

